# I got another rescue dog!



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

She's a 7 1/2 year old JRT. She's so sweet! I got her from my local Humane Society. Her name was Muffy but I've renamed her "Lucky." Her previous owner was too sick to keep her. My two dogs are named "Lucky" and "Chance." Some pics are below. Chanced is the Cavalier mix who was able to sneak into one of the pictures. I love Lucky already! (and still love Chance obviously!)


----------



## Amber_Girl (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww! I love the last pic! She looks so cute! lol


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

I'd love to get a good picture of both of them together but they don't seem to want to cooperate! Maybe when they're really tired I'll be able to pull it off. They both follow me around everywhere. It's so cute!

A few more pics:


----------



## bugster23 (May 15, 2009)

she looks like such a sweetheart ..


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

Do you think she's a purebred JRT? That's what she was listed as but a couple of people told me they think she has some Corgi in her. As you can see from the picture with Chance, Lucky is pretty short. Chance is 13 inches tall and Lucky looks a few inches shorter.


----------



## Amber_Girl (Jul 20, 2008)

She looks pretty pure. There are long legged and short legged types of JRTs.


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

Amber_Girl said:


> She looks pretty pure. There are long legged and short legged types of JRTs.


Oh that makes sense. The lady who said she thought there was some Corgi in her actually didn't even know how to pronounce "Corgi" (she used a "j" sound). So she lost a little credibility there!


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

Well I've got a story already...

I gave Lucky and Chance each a dog bone treat that takes about 30 min to finish. Lucky didn't finish hers and tried to hide it by pushing it tight in the corner of the family room. She then kept using her nose and snout to push "imaginary dirt" over the treat to hide it. Really she was just rubbing her nose against my rug but I think she thought she was covering up the treat. She worked hard, doing this for a few minutes nonstop! But a few minutes later, Chance "found" the treat. So Lucky came sprinting over, put her body between the treat and Chance, and then started pushing more "imaginary dirt" over it. I guess there wasn't enough imaginary dirt the first time to fully hide the treat. These guys are so entertaining!


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

Chance and Lucky haven't been getting along as well as I'd hoped. Long story but basically a big fight broke out over a piece of steak at my neighbor's place. (I stopped the fight by yelling "No" and clapping my hands. Neither got hurt.) Now they've been just ignoring each other all afternoon. They are letting me play with one without getting jealous or possessive at least. So that's a good sign. Is there anything I can do to get them to learn to like (and maybe even love) each other? Was it really dumb to get two females? I really want them to like each other and I'm a bit saddened that they haven't gotten off to the kind of start I expected. It has been only 24 hours. I'm not panicking or anything but I would like them to have fun together. Thanks!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Lucky is such a cutie pie!!


----------



## NalaBaby (Apr 28, 2009)

Bonn1997 said:


> Chance and Lucky haven't been getting along as well as I'd hoped. Long story but basically a big fight broke out over a piece of steak at my neighbor's place. (I stopped the fight by yelling "No" and clapping my hands. Neither got hurt.) Now they've been just ignoring each other all afternoon. They are letting me play with one without getting jealous or possessive at least. So that's a good sign. Is there anything I can do to get them to learn to like (and maybe even love) each other? Was it really dumb to get two females? I really want them to like each other and I'm a bit saddened that they haven't gotten off to the kind of start I expected. It has been only 24 hours. I'm not panicking or anything but I would like them to have fun together. Thanks!


It might take a while for them to get along perfectly, just make sure you give each one equal one on one time with you. When we first brought Nala home, Elvis was a grumpy old man and would walk away from her and bark to scare her away when she tried to get close. Now though, they play and get along fine. Well, Elvis won't let her lay down with him, but that's understandable (she's had some bad puppy gas lol).

Lucky is adorable BTW, and just give it some time, and they'll get used to each other. Just monitor them closely to prevent any more fights.


----------



## AlaskaDals (May 4, 2009)

Cute doggies. Congrats on your new rescue! So good to hear about folks adopting!


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Congrats on the new dog. I love rescue stories. 

As a new two-dog household, I can say that it's common to have rough spots at first. Give it time. It sounds like they might be protective of food, so watch them with that. If it persists, I know there's some good information on this site about resource guarding, so you can check that out.

Clayton (the new guy) has been part of the family for a little more than a month now. There are still times when Cupid wants to get away from him, and that's OK. Don't push it; just let their relationship go at its pace.

Good luck, and I hope you'll continue to post updates!


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

First update: They had three separate fights yesterday. It was a STRESSFUL day for me and probably them too. However, things got a lot better after I started feeding them separately and picked up all the toys and bones on the ground. (These had all been sources of fighting.) Right now, they're existing peacefully but they're basically ignoring each other. Chance sometimes wants to play with Lucky but Lucky doesn't understand that. Lucky at times seems attached to me and at other times afraid of me. I think she's just scared and confused. She was one person's house pet for 7 1/2 years. So this is a huge change for her. For the first 6 or so hours, she was so happy and friendly. I think I got a bit misled during that time. She probably just thought I was taking her for a long walk rather than taking her away from the humane society.


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

Like everyone says, give them time. My three year old can start a fight and has her ways of teasing the younger one but then again they love to play with each other at various times. I have also carried the two of mine together (forced closeness). They should be fine in time.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Aw, I'm sorry. I bet the fights were stressful.



> She was one person's house pet for 7 1/2 years. So this is a huge change for her. For the first 6 or so hours, she was so happy and friendly.


You said it yourself--this is a huge change for her. You're doing the right thing by putting up toys and food for now. You might try taking Lucky alone on walks to help her be less fearful. I think the mutual ignoring is fine for now. Did the two dogs interact or play at all at the Humane Society when you introduced them?


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm really happy that things are getting better. Lucky is usually very affectionate with me, although every once in a while she's still fearful. It seems like if I move my hand too quickly to pet her, it startles her. She clearly is used to sleeping in bed with her owner. My bed is too high up for her but that doesn't stop her from occasionally trying and crashing into the side of it! I've been letting her and Chance sleep with me. Oh and Lucky walks PERFECTLY on a leash. Walking her is so much fun! 

What made me really happy though was that she and Chance played with each other yesterday! It was just for about a minute but it's a nice start. I was sitting next to Chance and Lucky turned around and decided to start Licking Chance's face. It was like Lucky came out of her state of ignoring Chance and realized there's another dog in the house! Then Chance (playfully) nibbled on Lucky's paws. Then they each laid down next to each other. I made sure I gave lots of verbal reinforcement the whole time. It was so sweet! I think they'll like each other if I give it time.


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Enjoy


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks! One more pic


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

awww So sweet looking.


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

Update: Things are definitely going better. The main difference is that Lucky is much less fearful and actually seems to like me! She's still not that interested in Chance but I think/hope that will come with time. She is interested in all the other neighborhood dogs and wants to run right over to them. It's kind of like she doesn't realize that Chance is also a dog, though! They've been getting along really peacefully though, which has made things a lot easier on me. 

Lucky sure is costing a pretty penny though! She needed two surgeries: One to remove 4 infected teeth and another to remove a cyst. After sticking some needles in the cyst, the vet thinks it's benign but wanted to remove it and send it out to be tested. Below is a picture of the incision wound. 

I was really stressed out that last Saturday but I feel a lot better about the situation now and definitely don't feel like I made a mistake getting Lucky. It would just be icing on the cake to see her and Chance have a wonderful relationship.










Sometimes it's hard to remember the context, though: This must have been such a confusing, stressful week for Lucky going to a new home and having surgery. She's a good sport though. 

---
Oh, and the vet said she weighs 10 1/2 not 12 lbs! She's such a cute little girl!


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

Bonn1997 said:


> Lucky sure is costing a pretty penny though! She needed two surgeries: One to remove 4 infected teeth and another to remove a cyst. After sticking some needles in the cyst, the vet thinks it's benign but wanted to remove it and send it out to be tested.


I feel you. I paid for Benji's non-routine neuter, kennel cough and a benign tumor surgery before we got to everyday little problems like cut paws and a little arthritis.

Love JRTs. Congratulation!


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

Sleeping together! I was so touched when I saw this! There's just nothing as sweet as a good dog!


----------

